# Cinnabar's Kids



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

The kids are in the mudroom right now (I know...bad me....) but it is too cold for them outside. I let them out of their crate to wander around a bit and got some pictures. They aren't the best quality, but I'll get some better ones when they go outside.

She had 2 bucks and 1 doe. The bucks weighed 6.2 and 6.5 lbs and the doe weighed 5.5 lbs.

The smaller buck:


















The bigger buck:


















And the doe:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...too cute!  Beautiful markings to boot!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

And some more pics of them wandering around

The bucks are on the right and the doe is on the left:


















The bigger buck and his little sister  :


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! Those little "long ears" are ADORABLE


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Very cute! I cant wait to have kids but I have three more months to go


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww! I love the markings and ears!! Are you keeping any of them?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Omg how cute!!!!!!!!    Bottle kids are soooooo fun! We bring all our kids in the house too, they love watching TV with us :laugh:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I'll probably keep the doe kid. The bucks will most likely go as wethers. I don't really like to sell buck kids, plus I don't have any fresh daughters from the buck she was bred to so don't know what he produces. lol I'll enjoy them while they are here. I'm just hoping Fervent is nice and has at least one doe to be a friend to this one when her brothers are gone.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

How cute! They are so fluffy!
And being me, I must ask; Names?  
Congrats on the lil' fluff balls :stars:


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

DavyHollow said:


> How cute! They are so fluffy!
> And being me, I must ask; Names?
> Congrats on the lil' fluff balls :stars:


 :applaud:


----------



## jona (Jan 16, 2011)

They are so precious! :clap: :leap:


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Just love those ears!!!


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

They are so sweet!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They are really fluffy, ready for winter!

DavyHollow: they don't have names yet  right now they are just Cinnabar's kids...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are just so sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats...they are beautiful....


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

They are so cute I love the looong ears


----------

